# Mossberg ATR



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Hi, does anyone own or know anything about the Mossberg ATR rifle???
-thanks :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Mossberg built one hell of a rifle, but it's only a hunting rifle.

That said, it has strong points and weak points. It's basically accurate, shooting groups just over 1" at 100 yards, the outside group being perhaps 1.4" and the inside being 1" and change. It's rugged, designed to take a beating. It's also fairly reliable and can deal with a shooter that doesn't take the best care of it.

It is _not_ a target gun. Take one to a club meet and you're going to get embarassed.

I put it in the same category as a Remington Model 700, except the Mossberg lacks the 700's aftermarket support (so far; but nothing can really compete with the 700 in terms of aftermarket parts, save the Ruger 10/22 and Mini-14, the AR15, and a few others). However, the Mossberg is a lot cheaper, if I remember correctly.

I like Savages for target guns, but if I were to really get into hunting, I'd probably go with the ATR.


----------

